# Heather Thomas Oldies 6x



## Eddie Cochran (15 Okt. 2006)

Die ersten beiden Collagen sind von mir aus dem Film "Red Blooded American Girl" von 1991. Der Rest sind seltene Netzfunde. Besonders das letzte Bild ist interessant. Schaut mal genau hin!
Gruß Eddie



 

 

 





 


Mein Dank den Schöpfern dieser Collagen.


----------



## don coyote (15 Okt. 2006)

die erste Frau, die ich als Kind heiraten wollte... Ein Colt für alle Fälle sei dank...
danke für das Aufleben meiner Erinnerungen
(jaja die gute alte Zeit...)


----------



## odu (27 Jan. 2013)

ich liebe dieses letzte bild, weil sie eine hauchdünne pantyhose trägt und man ihre zehen sehen kann...


----------



## Punisher (27 Jan. 2013)

einfach toll


----------



## frank63 (27 Jan. 2013)

Ein Colt für alle Fälle, man das waren noch Zeiten. Heather im Bikini - ein Traum,
Danke für die schöne Erinnerung an bessere Fernsehzeiten....


----------



## Stichler (22 Feb. 2014)

immer wieder schön anzuschauen die Heather


----------



## Charlie-66 (18 Mai 2014)

Die Frau ist der Hammer ... Danke.


----------

